# zaleszczotać



## anthox

Cześć,

Another one from "Nocleg" (Grabiński, 1920) 

"I cicho było nad brzegiem rzeki, cicho i samotnie. Czasem chyba *zaleszczotała* w wiklinie pstra krasnowronka..."

I can't find this word in any dictionary or Google search. From the context, it has to do with the movement of the bird in the thicket, and the word is similar to "zaszeleścić" so maybe something like "rustling"? But I found that there are little bugs called "zaleszczotki" (pseudoscorpions) and I wondered if this could be a verb indicating the bird is hunting for zaleszczotki?

Any ideas?

Dziękuję bardzo.


----------



## zaffy

A hard one. I can see other animals are mentioned too and the sounds they make.  "Czasem chyba zaleszczotała w wiklinie pstra krasnowronka, zabrzęczał komar, zarechotała żaba"
So chances are the author meant the sound of a Kraska too, as that's the more common name of that bird. However, "zaleszczotać" doesn't make any sense. So maybe you are right with that bird hunting for zaleszczotki. But they don't exist in Poland, so that would be weird.


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> A hard one. I can see other animals are mentioned too and the sounds they make.  "Czasem chyba zaleszczotała w wiklinie pstra krasnowronka, zabrzęczał komar, zarechotała żaba"
> So chances are the author meant the sound of a Kraska too, as that's the more common name of that bird. However, "zaleszczotać" doesn't make any sense. So maybe you are right with that bird hunting for zaleszczotki. But they don't exist in Poland, so that would be weird.



Thanks, zaffy. It does appear, per Wikipedia, that zaleszczotki exist in Poland ("Rząd... wyróżnia się około 2500 gatunków... a w Polsce 40"), but it still seems an oddly specific thing for this fictional bird to be doing. I've put considerable effort into finding some evidence of zaleszczotać, but I can't even find it searching the NKJP or polona.pl in-text. This story has also been translated into German and Ukrainian, and while I have no access to the German, I did find the Ukrainian to compare. It seems the translator chose to omit the whole section containing this part.

If I may - the next paragraph refers to what appears to be a kind of bird, "krzykwa": "...czasem lotem zygzaka przefrunęła krzykwa..." The only dictionary references I can find for this give a meaning of "niepogoda, słota", which is obviously not intended here. Presumably the word derives from "krzyk". Any idea what this could be? Maybe another term for whooping crane (żuraw krzykliwy)?


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> przefrunęła krzykwa...
> Maybe another term for whooping crane (żuraw krzykliwy)?



Don't think so, because "przefrunąć" works with small birds only. Bigger birds "latają", small birds "fruwają"

Maybe something to do with this bird
Bekas kszyk – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## aleksw

@anthox - twoje posty zwróciły moją uwagę, bo:
1. Pytasz o znaczenie po angielsku BARDZO dziwnych i trudnych wyrazów w języku polskim, których nikt z normalnych ludzi nie używa 
2. W moim temacie "keen on / keen to" pisałeś normalnie po polsku, a tutaj po angielsku. 

Jesteś amerykaninem polskiego pochodzenia?


----------



## anthox

aleksw said:


> @anthox - twoje posty zwróciły moją uwagę, bo:
> 1. Pytasz o znaczenie po angielsku BARDZO dziwnych i trudnych wyrazów w języku polskim, których nikt z normalnych ludzi nie używa
> 2. W moim temacie "keen on / keen to" pisałeś normalnie po polsku, a tutaj po angielsku.
> 
> Jesteś amerykaninem polskiego pochodzenia?


 
Cześć! Dziękuję za miłe słowa, napisanie (poprawnie) po polsku jest dość trudno dla mnie. Właściwie nie mam polskiego pochodzenia, tylko interesuję się językami, i polskim szczególnie. Nie wiem dlaczego, to po prostu fajny i ciekawy język, z cechami bardzo innymi od angielskiego. Obecnie pracuję nad tłumaczeniem kilku opowieści Grabińskiego. Ale nie wiem co robić, kiedy natykam się na słowa, których nawet polacy nie znają.  Dziwna situacja!


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Cześć! Dziękuję za miłe słowa, napisanie (poprawnie) po polsku jest dość trudno trudne dla mnie (lepiej: sprawia mi trudność). Właściwie Prawdę mówiąc nie mam polskiego pochodzenia, tylko interesuję się językami, i  a polskim szczególnie (a szczególnie polskim). Nie wiem dlaczego, to po prostu fajny i ciekawy język, z cechami bardzo innymi od angielskiego. Obecnie pracuję nad tłumaczeniem kilku opowieści opowiadań Grabińskiego. Ale nie wiem co robić, kiedy natykam się natrafiam na słowa, których nawet Polacy nie znają. Dziwna sytuacja!



A few corrections , if you don't mind


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> A few corrections , if you don't mind


 
Jak najbardziej, dziękuję!


----------



## aleksw

Nie wiem jak w innych językach, ale w polskim pisarze często używają bardzo trudnych słów. W szkole często w zrozumieniu pisarzy pomaga uczniom nauczyciel. Wyrażenia o które pytasz są ciekawe, ale i bardzo bardzo trudne, nikt ze zwykłych ludzi takich wyrażeń nie używa, poza pisarzami hehe


----------



## aleksw

@anthox  I think "rustling" is the correct meaning of "zaleszczotała", because it is the name of the sound which a bird makes in some bush.


----------



## jasio

aleksw said:


> Wyrażenia o które pytasz są ciekawe, ale i bardzo bardzo trudne, nikt ze zwykłych ludzi takich wyrażeń nie używa, poza pisarzami hehe


Biorąc pod uwagę, że wyszukiwanie "zaleszczotać" w google zwróciło dwa wyniki, oba w Wordreference, to chyba nawet "pisarze" nie używają takich słów. Co najwyżej jeden pisarz. 

Nota bene, "Nocleg" jest dostępny online: Nocleg (Grabiński) - Wikiźródła, wolna biblioteka


----------



## anthox

I asked the popular Polish language expert Jerzy Bralczyk about "zaleszczotać", here is what he had to say:

"Leszczotki to były cienkie deseczki, klaskające, gdy się je o siebie lub o coś uderzało - może byłoby to zatem coś w rodzaju klekotu czy klaskania , niewątpliwie jako odgłos wydawany przez krasnowronkę, czyli właściwie kraskę. Ona raczej pokrakuje, ale na upartego można to uznać za rodzaj klaskania."


----------

